# Soup website



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I need some suggestions for a soup recipe website..................thanks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.recipesource.com/

_Soups & Stuff:_

The best of the best. 

http://www.recipesource.com/soups/soups/


----------

